# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Robin Marsh

## nightal

Am I (new here), the only one who thinks Robin Marsh has gotten a whole lot better looking over the years?
 Also, wasn't she married a while back? Wonder what happened?

----------


## mranderson

> Am I (new here), the only one who thinks Robin Marsh has gotten a whole lot better looking over the years?
> Also, wasn't she married a while back? Wonder what happened?


I agree. In fact, she is the reason I watch KWTV in the morning.

What happened? I presume it is called divorce. No wedding ring, so, it sounds reasonable.

----------


## nightal

Yea, I know what happened, but I wonder WHAT HAPPENED, ha ha.

She sports a little more "attitude" and less perkiness than in the past, so.........

I agree, she's the reason I've left "channel 4" in the morning and switched to KWTV.

----------


## jhughes1963

I have a comment about Robin Marsh.  When she was at Channel 4 KFOR and early Channel 9 KWTV I could not stand her.  However, she does appear to have changed some over the years.  She's not the giddy woman she was then.  She appears to be a professional news person as she has matured.  However, there are times that she does appear to slip back to that person and her personal endeavors appear to become center stage.  Recently, I have noticed no rings on the fingers lately, but I don't think she is divorced.  Also, have noticed glasses and no glasses.  Age ultimately catches up with everone.  She rates somewhat high with me now days considering her competion in the morngins....

----------


## MadMonk

> I agree. In fact, she is the reason I watch KWTV in the morning.


Same here.  I've seen her around town a few times and she's just as pretty in person.   :Wink:

----------


## Luke

She's hot.

----------


## dirtrider73068

I think she looks pretty good myself. IMO she looks better with the glasses on than not wearing them at all, but either she is a looker. If I seen her out in town probaly would have to do a double take.

----------


## Keith

> I think she looks pretty good myself. IMO she looks better with the glasses on than not wearing them at all, but either she is a looker. If I seen her out in town probaly would have to do a double take.


I agree, dirtrider...I think she looks great with her glasses on. I have never had the pleasure of seeing her out in public. 

Wow, look at the time....... :Bedtime:  .......Later

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Yeah...she's pretty...*sigh*

----------


## Patrick

I haven't seen her new glasses. But, then as Keith knows, I'm not up at that time of the morning.   I actually have seen her in public (at Council Road Baptist) and I actually think she looks better in public.  

Anyways, I'm curious to see what she looks like in glasses.   Why do you guys think she looks better that way?

----------


## jhughes1963

I think the reason she had the glasses was she had an issue with her right eye being droopy on camera.  She wore the glasses about 2 months or so.  It appears that now she is not wearing them any longer.  Glasses to me give her a different personality, not necessarily make her better looking.

She's doing all the right things for a woman in her position.  Local TV newswoman, in her 40s and she is still trying to appeal to the viewer with what she has. 

She is still the best alternative at 5:00am in the morning when I get ready to go to work...she has no competition from the other stations during that timeframe.

----------


## mranderson

I can look at Robin Marsh with or without glasses. She looks stunning no matter what she wears on air.

----------


## Ms.Relaxationstation

No posts from any ladies on this topic???heheh  Is it weird of me to say she looks HOT,too??lol    She's also lost weight. Guess divorce can be empowering and a good weightloss tool.  I need another divorce..hehe

----------


## jhughes1963

What makes you think she is divorced?  I don't think so....

----------


## mranderson

> What makes you think she is divorced? I don't think so....


Look at her left ring finger.

----------


## jhughes1963

It is possible....however....its not the ultimate proof that she is divorced.  Either her admitting it or some court records proving it would be ultimate proof.  I would be surprised if she was divorced, but stranger things have happened in the world.

----------


## mranderson

> It is possible....however....its not the ultimate proof that she is divorced. Either her admitting it or some court records proving it would be ultimate proof. I would be surprised if she was divorced, but stranger things have happened in the world.


Then what would it be. Married women like to brag about it. And the way they do that is to flash that  gazillion karat rock on their hands.

I have no doubt she is divorced.

----------


## jhughes1963

She's married.  The rock was on the finger this morning.

----------


## mranderson

> She's married. The rock was on the finger this morning.


I glanced at the ring. It may be just an engagement ring, could be a cocktail ring, or, yes, a wedding ring. Robin has been known to boast about her life, so, if she is married again or engaged, we may know soon.

When this thread started, she had NO RING on her finger, thus, divorced. Also. A lot of women wear wedding rings to fight getting "hit on" every five minutes.

----------


## Lady Vidora

Some of don't wear wedding rings because they are not comfortable (arthritis) or at certain times....

----------


## mranderson

I took another look this morning. It may be an engagement ring, but I saw no signs of a wedding band. Yes, it could be encased (there is a term for it, however, I can not remember the term), however, I saw no signs.

I still say... D-I-V-O-R-C-E-D.

----------


## sososimple

[B] Didnt she marry someone who worked at KWTV and it caused quite an upset.  Who was it that she married in the first place to lure her away from Channel 4?  I do think she is very good and a remarkable reporter.

----------


## jhughes1963

From my knowledge she did not marry anyone from KWTV.  KFOR sued her for breach of contract when she left.  I'm not sure how that ended, but she's been on KWTV since.

I did see that she was the grand marshall of the Bricktown 4th of July Parade.  They had it on their news.  She was on a float with her son and it appeared to be her husband.

----------


## mranderson

> From my knowledge she did not marry anyone from KWTV. KFOR sued her for breach of contract when she left. I'm not sure how that ended, but she's been on KWTV since.
> 
> I did see that she was the grand marshall of the Bricktown 4th of July Parade. They had it on their news. She was on a float with her son and it appeared to be her husband.


Actually, KFOR filed suit against her for a violation of the non compete clause, not breach of contract. She fulfilled it before moving to KWTV. She won the case by prooving non compete clauses are illegal in Oklahoma.

Oh. By the way. appeared is the word. He could have been her boyfriend, or just a male non dating friend.

----------


## sososimple

Thank you Jhughes - curiosity got the best of me.  I wish her well and her family.

----------


## POP-A-TOP

[QUOTE]They curisoty killed the cat.  Sure are a lot of rumors going on around here.

----------


## MadMonk

Well, with no personal knowledge of the facts, can you expect anything but rumors?  :Biggrin:

----------


## karlanee

I know that she has at least one child. She used to live in Copperfield - because I would see her walking every day with her baby on my way to the babysitter - of course that was several years ago. 

Her current KWTV bio does not list a spouse - just a son. I too wonder if she's divorced. I googled quite a bit and found that she did a talk at an OKC church talking about 2004 being the toughest year of her life and how her faith got her through it.

----------


## jhughes1963

All I can say is... If she was divorced.  Now she is married again.  I say this because of the ring.  The ring is prominately displayed now.  It was gone for a period of time. 

Rumors?  Well why not.  We're curious......

----------


## mranderson

> All I can say is... If she was divorced. Now she is married again. I say this because of the ring. The ring is prominately displayed now. It was gone for a period of time. 
> 
> Rumors? Well why not. We're curious......


I use to date an unmarried reporter in the early 80's who wore a wedding ring that was bigger than the sun. She did this so she would not be "hit on." Maybe Robin does this also.

In addition. I looked in the Supreme Court website for her name and saw nothing. So, unless she was married in another state, it would appear.

----------


## Underling

I found a couple of entries on OSCN.net that were for Robin Marsh Kennedy (her married name when she was at Village Baptist in the early 90's.) but nothing indicating a divorce. If I recall correctly, she came to KFOR from out of state, so it's not surprising that her marriage license isn't listed...but there are a few Divorce records under the name Robin Kennedy that could be her.

Anyone know what her husband's name is/was?

----------


## RockStar

I'm wondering why so many people are interested in Robin Marsh's marital status.  Is it really any of our business anyway??

----------


## Keith

> I'm wondering why so many people are interested in Robin Marsh's marital status. Is it really any of our business anyway??


Because she is a beautiful lady, and inquiring minds want to know. :Tiphat:

----------


## mranderson

We are going to clear this once and for all, folks.

I have a friend, who has a friend who knows Robin Marsh and has for years. This is a reliable source.

Here is the way it is. Robin Marsh IS divorced, and is NOT married. However, the ring you saw on her finger is NOT a wedding ring. It is an engagement ring. She is engaged to be married.

----------


## Patrick

This isn't something I have to be confidential about.  Guys, being that my Sunday School teacher has a face at Channel 9, let me clear all of this up for you.  She and her husband did divorce quite awhile back, and she's now engaged to married.

----------


## RussBraaten

Robin has gotten better looking over the years for sure. I was watching the MDA telethon tonight and noticed something. Robin has always had a HUGE beak that was only noticable when she turned her head. I always wondered why she never had it fixed. Now tonight it looks like it was considerably smaller. It still has a slight hump on it but I wonder if she had work done on it to make it smaller. Maybe she is doing it slowly so the viewers don't notice a huge change all at once.  :Smile: 

Does anyone else thing she moves her mouth oddly? I can't figure out why I think so but it seems she pouts her lips at unusual times, like when she says "R"s

----------


## PUGalicious

Are some people so obsessed with Robin Marsh, her appearance and her marital status that they have nothing better to do but to pick apart her apart in every way imaginable?

Marital status? Size of her nose? The way she moves her mouth?

I'm not a big Robin Marsh fan, but that's pathetic.

----------


## RussBraaten

In fact I did have nothing better to do. I couldn't sleep, it was midnight, I had just channel surfed past the MDA telethon and saw how different she looked. 

Plus I have a high def TV so her nose was huge, she has a ring on her finger that must stick out an inch and weighs a pound. She is also wearing a diamond bracelet that is the largest I have ever seen. 

I had nothing better to do and wondered if anyone else noticed. 

Hey, what are you doing posting a reply to such dumb thread?  hehehe

It was interesting to learn that she fought to prove you can't enforce a no compete clause

----------


## PUGalicious

> In fact I did have nothing better to do. I couldn't sleep, it was midnight, I had just channel surfed past the MDA telethon and saw how different she looked. 
> 
> Plus I have a high def TV so her nose was huge, she has a ring on her finger that must stick out an inch and weighs a pound. She is also wearing a diamond bracelet that is the largest I have ever seen. 
> 
> I had nothing better to do and wondered if anyone else noticed.


Perhaps you would volunteer to post a high-def photograph of yourself so that others can apply the same scrutiny to your image as you have to Robin's.




> Hey, what are you doing posting a reply to such dumb thread?  hehehe


I replied because the topic continues to come back up again and again and again... and I was curious to see what was so important to keep an inane thread going.




> It was interesting to learn that she fought to prove you can't enforce a no compete clause


What makes that so interesting? If a non-compete clause is not enforceable in a state  and the non-compete clause is pretty lame and punitive to people wanting to find employment else where  why shouldn't she challenge the enforcement of something that carries no weight in the eyes of Oklahoma statutes.

----------


## mranderson

I have known a lot of celebrities in my life. Some not well and some intimately. Except for the few jerks (Tom Cruise is one since I have been introduced to him in the past) they would all be flattered to get the amount of attention we have given Robin. I bet she would be quite flattered if she read these.

Her marital status has been discovered, and most think she is a very attractive woman, so, that should be that.

I think I will find another attractive Oklahoma City media member to pay this kind of attention to. I like to do that... While still paying attention to Robin.

----------


## PUGalicious

You honestly believe that OKC media members what people gossiping bout their love life, how big their nose may be or how their mouth looks when it moves?

Anyone who wants to do that ought to be willing to subject themselves to the same "attention."

----------


## RussBraaten

Scribe, You should have Googled me before you challenged me to post a high def pic of me. I have a LOT of deformed body parts both inside and out. You seem to have trouble understanding what you read. I think it is great that she fought her former employer. I also think she is a major fox. I did pray that she was not falling into an eating disorder because for a while she was super skinny. I have seen how that can destroy a persons life. (Yes I added another topic) Here we are in no way making fun of a person. There are plenty of ugly news personalities that we are not mentioning. Some almost as ugly as me. 

When you are beautiful and on TV every day you will have people post about you. Then you will also have people who think the posts are lame but they still keep replying to people trying to prove the lameness of the thread they are lengthing.

----------


## PUGalicious

I did as you asked and Googled you and did not find a high def picture of you.

I stand by my comment. If someone wants to judge the appearance of others, they should be willing to be judged in the same way. I'm not going to judge you on your appearance, whether you have "a LOT of deformed body parts" or look like Brad Pitt; it doesn't matter to me.

When you focus on how BIG someone's nose is or try to guess whether she's had cosmetic surgery (implying that the way she looked before was grotesque), then you are indeed poking fun.

As far as my replying to the thread, you will notice that until today I hadn't commented much. The original question was an innocent one. The questions and comments continued to degenerate to an area that I believe Robin Marsh would prefer to keep private since it is personal. I challenged how far the discussion had degenerated and have since simply answered others questions /comments about my challenge.

----------


## rustybucket

I have worked with Robin- great lady. Not only does she look beautiful, she IS beautiful- inside and out. Any problems you may have with here perkiness on the air will be tossed out the window when you meet her. She has her own personal battles, but don't we all! I hope to work with her again someday.

----------


## EdwardEll

Robin Marsh is a charming woman in any outfit or hairstyle. However, since she her bio on the KWTV 9 website makes no mention of a husband, she appears to be single again. It is obvious that  she looks wonderful with longer hair.

----------


## okcerintul

[QUOTE=Underling] If I recall correctly, she came to KFOR from out of state, so it's not surprising that her marriage license isn't listed...QUOTE]

You recall incorrectly. She came to KFOR from KSWO in Lawton.

----------


## F60

Marsh is mentioned in an online article on broadcast non-competition documents. Basically, KFOR was unable to make their case against her.  The court did not rule against non-competition clauses, just that KFOR failed to make it's case that it had an investment in her that it lost when she went to KWTV.  I can't post a link, and besides, the original website is blue printing on black (very hard to read).  So Google KFOR KWTV KOCO anchor Robin Marsh George Tomek, then read the cached version.  Some other local media personalities (aka The Talent) are also mentioned.  If you are interested in the subject, the entire article makes for some good reading.  It's from the Summer 2002 issue of Oklahoma City University Law Review.

Cheers!
Mark in Stillwater

BTW, sorry for dragging some old topics back up, but as I just found this website, I'm catching up on the discussions.

----------


## EdwardEll

Robin Marsh is a exotic gorgeous beauty, and the uniqueness of her beauty is that she has expressive eyes and features....not unlike the legendary Sophia Loren. The larger and more dramatic hairstyle which she now has, accentuates this and this is her natural beauty. When she had shorter hair, the hairstyle did not compliment and accentuate her face as well.

----------


## EdwardEll

Robin came as a guest to a wedding of mutual friends and I think she is very charming and sweet; and with long hair she is gorgeous.

----------


## drumsncode

I believe I heard Robin say she would be doing evening anchoring on Tuesday, Aug 8th.  This is an event as rare as hen's teeth, so devoted Robin fans will not want to miss it.  

If last year's performance is any indication, Robin will not only light up the stage with her presence, she'll light up Gary and Kelly as well.  

You know they don't bring in their morning anchor just to ruin her sleep habits.  They're pulling out the big guns.

Just hide and watch! :-)

----------


## venture

Umm who cares? Did you miss the years she was doing the 430pm and 500pm newscasts? Her being on the evening news is not that big of a freaking deal.

She is a great personality for the morning show...but she is too much of a country ditz for a serious evening news cast.

----------


## drumsncode

Well let's see...I care.

I did miss those years.  I was busy working.

It IS a big deal when they could have chosen two or three other anchors, especially since she'll be broadcasting at about the same time she'd normally be asleep.

Yes, she has a great personality, which is more than I can say for your attitude.  Maybe if you watched this "country ditz" a little more often, you'd pick up some of her Christian spirit.

----------


## venture

Christian spirit? 

Why is religion being drug into this?

I swear...some peoples children. LOL

----------


## Keith

> Christian spirit? 
> 
> Why is religion being drug into this?
> 
> I swear...some peoples children. LOL


Religion isn't being drug in here, Christianity is. Why? Mainly because she is a Christian and examples her life after Christ......and this thread is about her :Wink:  .

----------


## venture

She may be a Christian and all...but she definitely doesn't force it out there. Now Ed Murray on the other hand...he annoys me.

----------

